# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Mes premires impressions sur Blogs Forum et quelques suggestions

## hmira

Bonjour  toutes et  tous et meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle anne 2015. 

Je test ce week-end le nouveau Blog-Forum o j'ai publi 2 articles : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...onnes-d-index/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...-plus-robuste/

Je trouve ce nouveau "Blogs Forum" excellent, trs facile  l'utilisation et trs pratique. Ce "Blogs Forum", selon moi, encourage vraiment  la publication des articles. On peut dsormais se concentrer sur le sujet technique objet du billet, sans se prendre la tte sur comment on va le publier sur le site DVP. 

Je tiens sincrement  remercier Anomaly et remercier galement toutes celles et ceux qui ont travaill sur ce projet de Blogs Forum. Merci pour cette belle initiative. 

J'ai cependant quelques petites remarques : 

- Le nom "Blogs Forum" me parait en l'tat actuel inappropri. En effet, si j'ai bien compris, le seul lien entre les Forum et le nouveau Blog est le fait que ce dernier utilise les mmes outils et interface pour la rdaction des billets et articles (mme diteur, mme BBCode etc.), ce qui est en soit une trs bonne chose, mais sur le plan smantique, fonctionnel, actuellement, on ne peut pas rattacher un article  un forum en particulier, ou alors, je n'ai pas vu ni trouv comment ? 
Si je prend l'exemple de mes 2 articles, j'aurais voulu rattacher ces 2 articles au forum SQL Server (niveau racine) (www.developpez.net/forums/f49/bases-donnees/ms-sql-server/), voire les rattacher  des sous forum de SQL Server (Dveloppement, Administration etc.. ). 

- A partir du moment o un article puisse tre rattach  un forum, le responsable du dit Forum (Exemple Responsable du Forum SQL Server) pourra rajouter un bouton lien (un raccourcis) vers la liste des articles traitant du mme sujet que le forum dont il est responsable. Le contenu de cette liste d'articles ressemblerait  la liste globales des blog rcents (http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/) mais serait filtre uniquement sur les billets rattachs  ce forum. 
On pourrait mme envisager que le responsable du Forum puisse avoir un droit de regard sur ces articles et dcider parmi ces articles lesquels mriteraient vraiment d'tre publis dans son Forum (C'est une ide que soumet ..). Les articles, mme s'ils ne sont pas "slectionns" par le responsable du Forum, demeureront visibles et accessibles par les liens habituels vers les blogs, etc.. (Exemple http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs/, etc..) comme, c'est le cas actuellement. 

Si je reprends mon exemple du Forum SQL Server, je verrais bien un bouton de lien nomm par exemple "Blogs Forum SQL Server" accessible depuis cette page : 
Forum > Bases de donnes> MS SQL-Server > Contribuez 
(http://www.developpez.net/forums/f12...er/contribuez/) 

Ce lien permettrait ainsi de consulter tous les blogs rcents (ou anciens), traitant de SQL Server,  et le nom "Blogs Forum" prendrait alors tout son sens. 

- Il y a aussi beaucoup  dire sur les catgories. Ce sujet concernant les Catgories a dj t voqus par certains d'entre vous sur ce mme Forum. Je pense comme d'autres qu'il faudra complter et harmoniser les Catgories par dfaut de base. Je proposerais mme que cette liste de Catgories harmonises, soit galement calque sur les divers sujets des Forums. Il y aurait ainsi une homognit entre les Forums et leurs sujets traits et les Catgories, parce aprs tout "Sujet d'un Forum" et "Catgorie", pour moi, c'est un peu la mme chose. 


Merci, 

A+

----------


## kolodz

Salut,

J'ai lu ton article sur le try/catch, il est bien. Bien que je n'arrive pas  voir le besoin du try/catch SQL  mon niveau d'utilisation.(En gnral, si a merde au niveau SQL chez moi, c'est que j'ai fait une erreur ou que la base de donne de rponds pas).

Pour ce qui est du nom, je suis d'accords, il n'est pas parfait. Mais, je l'aime bien au final. (avis personnel)

Pour ce qui est de la visibilit des blogs au niveau du forum, j'avoue que je ne suis pas sr de lintrt. Ce ne sont pas des publications, ni des tutoriels. Ceux-ci n'ont pas t rellement relu et approuver par un certains nombre de personnes. Or les publications et le tutoriels sont mise en avant sur le forum, principalement par la cration d'un sujet li.
Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir la mme visibilit avec un billet crit en 2 heures qu'une personnes qui  passer 20 heures sur un tutoriel. (Pour plusieurs raisons...)
De plus il m'arrive d'avoir des billets qui ne se placent pas juste "Java" ou juste "SQL". Cela ne les rends pas moins technique, ni moins important. (D'ailleurs je suis plus fire de ces sujets l.)

Pour ce qui est de la section contribuez : Celle de section Java  4 sujets sur l'ensemble de l'anne 2014, dont deux sont des actualits. Pour celle de MS-SQL, il y un seul sujet sur 2014 !
Ajouter un lien sur ces pages n'aidera personnes (Ni ces pages, ni les blogs), du moins pour le moment ! Si une activit monte sur le blog forum et que celui-ci est de qualit, il est possible que a soit envisageable.

Pour le moment, on est trois utilisateurs  utiliser le blog un peu souvent. Si on reprend le systme de grade du forum pour le Blog Forum, on serai "Candidat au titre de Membre du Club". Pour dire la jeunesse du systme et de ses utilisateurs. Il est peut-tre pas ncessaire que l'ensemble de la communaut exprimente nos premiers billets.

Pour les catgories, je pense qu'elles vont saut au final. Les tags me semble bien plus adapt. Il faut juste qu'on s'accorde sur les tag  utiliser. Pour les retour d'exprience ou les vnements, par exemple. Un peu comme les tag qu'on voit dans le forum.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

source :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1/...haitez-savoir/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...c&sort=entries

----------


## hmira

> Salut,
> J'ai lu ton article sur le try/catch, il est bien. Bien que je n'arrive pas  voir le besoin du try/catch SQL  mon niveau d'utilisation.(En gnral, si a merde au niveau SQL chez moi, c'est que j'ai fait une erreur ou que la base de donne de rponds pas).


Merci pour l'intrt que tu as port  mon article. SQL Server, est un vaste sujet, comme beaucoup d'autres sujet  .. et ici n'est pas le lieu pour en parler. 




> Pour ce qui est du nom, je suis d'accords, il n'est pas parfait. Mais, je l'aime bien au final. (avis personnel)


Chacun a ses prfrences que personnellement je respecte. Le nom "Blogs Forum" ne me gne pas outre mesure,  j'aurais juste prfr que l'on puisse rattacher un billet  un ou plusieurs Forum en particulier, du moins au niveau de la racine d'un Forum dj existant, et cela d'aprs moi, rglerait en mme temps, le "problme" des Catgories. Les catgories, seraient les nuds racines des Forums dj existants. On ne rinvente pas un nouveau concept. 




> Pour ce qui est de la visibilit des blogs au niveau du forum, j'avoue que je ne suis pas sr de lintrt. Ce ne sont pas des publications, ni des tutoriels. Ceux-ci n'ont pas t rellement relu et approuver par un certains nombre de personnes. Or les publications et le tutoriels sont mise en avant sur le forum, principalement par la cration d'un sujet li.
> Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir la mme visibilit avec un billet crit en 2 heures qu'une personnes qui  passer 20 heures sur un tutoriel. (Pour plusieurs raisons...)
> De plus il m'arrive d'avoir des billets qui ne se placent pas juste "Java" ou juste "SQL". Cela ne les rends pas moins technique, ni moins important. (D'ailleurs je suis plus fire de ces sujets l.)


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, le niveau d'exigence et la qualit des Publications est de loin suprieur  celui d'un billet que l'on peut crire en 1 ou 2 heures. Et personnellement, je n'ai vraiment pas envie de perdre mon temps  lire des billets non "valid", ne prsentant aucun intrt (voire mme contenant des erreurs !). C'est la raison pour la quelle j'ai voqu la possibilit pour les responsables des Forums de pouvoir donner des apprciations et de pouvoir constituer une liste d'articles pertinents, mais encore faut-il qu'ils puissent trouver ces articles,  d'o mon ide de rattachement Article/Forum). On pourrait aussi se baser sur le systme de notation des billets (je crois de 1  5) pour faire merger les articles pertinents. Seuls ces articles jugs pertinents, mriteraient, selon moi, une visibilit quivalente  ceux des publications. 
Les publications et les Tutoriaux ncessitent un processus trs lourd et trs contraignant, mais au profil de la qualit reconnue des documents produits. Le problme est que j'entends beaucoup se plaindre,  juste titre, du manque criant de publications,  et pour cause une publication ncessite beaucoup de temps et beaucoup d'investissement. 
Ce nouveau "Blogs Forum" pourra trs bien, et je le crois vraiment, contribuer  combler cette lacune de manque de publications,  et ce, par la facilit qu'il procure  rdiger des articles, adosse  un systme de notations et de slection des articles pertinents. 




> Pour ce qui est de la section contribuez : Celle de section Java  4 sujets sur l'ensemble de l'anne 2014, dont deux sont des actualits. Pour celle de MS-SQL, il y un seul sujet sur 2014 !
> Ajouter un lien sur ces pages n'aidera personnes (Ni ces pages, ni les blogs), du moins pour le moment ! Si une activit monte sur le blog forum et que celui-ci est de qualit, il est possible que a soit envisageable.


En cohrence avec ce que j'ai dit ci-dessus, mon ide c'est de rajouter un lien vers les billets pertinents en rapport avec le sujet du Forum. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'aujourd'hui on est pas assez nombreux  utiliser ce nouveau Blog Forum, mais si ce systme se dveloppe, aboutissant  une prolifration de billets sur le "Blog Forum", les notions de la Catgorie (Racine du Forum de rattachement), de la notation et de la pertinence des articles deviendraient  mon avis incontournables. Une simple recherche sur les tags ne suffira pas pour faire ressortir les articles pertinents. 




> Pour le moment, on est trois utilisateurs  utiliser le blog un peu souvent. Si on reprend le systme de grade du forum pour le Blog Forum, on serai "Candidat au titre de Membre du Club". Pour dire la jeunesse du systme et de ses utilisateurs. Il est peut-tre pas ncessaire que l'ensemble de la communaut exprimente nos premiers billets.


Je suis entirement d'accord. Il n'empche que le lien "Billets dans le blog" rajout systmatiquement lors de chaque post dans les Forum, permet dj aux membres et aussi  tous les visiteurs de consulter les blogs. Donc c'est un systme dj fonctionnel et oprationnel ! 




> Pour les catgories, je pense qu'elles vont saut au final. Les tags me semble bien plus adapt. Il faut juste qu'on s'accorde sur les tag  utiliser. Pour les retour d'exprience ou les vnements, par exemple. Un peu comme les tag qu'on voit dans le forum.


Ce serait dommage ! je propose comme je l'ai dit ci-dessus, qu'on les remplace par les sujets du niveau racine des Forum dj existants. 

Encore un fois, Merci pour ta raction et tes avis. 

A+

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Bon j'arrive aprs la guerre, dsol je n'avais pas vu ce sujet.  ::oops:: 

Pour commencer,  propos du nom, c'est pour les distinguer des anciens blogs, ceux sur http://blog.developpez.com/

Comme ceux-ci sont totalement intgrs au forum, que a soit via l'URL, et via toute l'interface et le principe de fonctionnement, le nom de Blogs forum est paru naturel. Evidemment si jamais l'ancienne plate-forme de blogs venait  tre ferme  terme, ils deviendront les blogs de Developpez.com.  :;): 

Il n'y a pas du tout d'association  un forum particulier. Par contre, et la fonctionnalit est en cours de test, pour les billets les plus intressants, il est prvu qu'ils soient rendus plus visibles en tant publis directement sur les portails rubriques, par exemple sur http://sqlserver.developpez.com/

Comme un billet blog technique est gnralement beaucoup moins complet qu'un article, gnralement un billet blog ne sera pas publi sur le portail principal http://www.developpez.com/ mais tout peut nanmoins arriver.

Vous pourrez  terme proposer aux responsables de rubrique de publier vos billets sur le portail grce  un bouton "Proposer en actualit" comme sur les discussions forums (ne cherchez pas le bouton encore, actuellement la fonctionnalit n'est pas prsente). Mais sachez aussi que les responsables regardent les blogs et peuvent ds aujourd'hui publier les billets les plus intressants sur leur portail, mme sans que vous ayez forcment besoin de proposer en actualit, en donnant ainsi  vos meilleurs billets une excellente visibilit. Vous aurez bientt le moyen de voir d'un coup d'oeil si votre billet a t publi sur un portail.

Pour les catgories, je ne vois aucune raison de les supprimer pour ceux qui en ont usage. En revanche, tagguer le titre est une bonne ide, cela permet aux responsables et mme aux visiteurs qui consultent le rcapitulatif gnral de reprer d'un coup d'oeil les billets qui les intressent.  :;):

----------

